# EATTING red eyed locust, green eyed etc. ciccadia



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, I've herd of the Wagons west back in the 1870's etc eating the locust out of need, and wondered for years what they could possibly taste like? 

Well now I know! I told my grand daughters yesterday while on the river bank lying back resting, listening to the deafening call of red eyed locust, if they would catch some female locust I & grill them. I would try some. Well they did & a I did. To my shock and surprise they were Good. Not just well you could eat them in a pinch if you had to but, down right good. 
Like man I would like to have some more of them. So I had them catch some more and my son tried them with the same reaction, WOW them are GOOD!!, soon the DIL tried them with the same reaction, WOW, GOOD, then the grand daughters with a well they are ok, but they are young. 
They said they tasted kinda like salty roasted pistachio nuts my son & DIL thought, but I just said, my I am so surprised, I can't believe they are so good. 
Kinda like the first guy to eat a shrimp I guess? my, my , my, extreme, confusion in my mind, can't wait for another year when they are just coming out since we waited till near the end of the locust season to try them this year. WOW!! WOW!!WOW!!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Im pretty sure locust are listed in Leviticus as a "clean" animal


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

We have giant grasshoppers about every three years (they're about 4-5 inches long), and I've been told that they're tasty too. This is the year for them, though they've only gotten about 2" long so far. I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to try eating them, but my 9 yr old son is up for the challenge!


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

be careful too when those grasshoppers or locust as they are called start to turn the mottled bright color of the swarm they turn poison. Its only the ones that change to the swarm cycle that are poison. I seen a special on the science channel explaining it. you can do a search and see a pic of the poison ones. Its when there are so many that it causes the swarm condition.


----------

